# Mike, I need a steel road bike...



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike, you are out of the 2010 Mercier Galaxy road bikes. i would like to get a bike in that price, about $400 with an 8 speed cassette. It needs to be drop handlebar and Sora level components.

Any best guess on when the Galaxy replacement will be available?

The Windsor Tourist is nice but a bit more than i want to spend.


----------

